# Red Maple for cutting board?



## MikeinSC (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a lot of red maple from a tree that blew over. I was going to originally use it for growing mushrooms but have decided otherwise.

Now, I know that it is considered a soft maple and have seen the janka scale for it. I've also spoken to the guys at a local hardwood sawmill and they say that the true difference between hard and soft maple isn't really all that much.

So, can this giant red maple that I have be used for cutting boards? A guy down the road from me has a portable mill and agreed to mill it for me. Fyi, the tree is about 20-24" diameter and about 50' length. About 20' of the tree has been cut up into 2' lengths so i can pick it up into the truck but about 30' remains intact. I don't want to waste it.

Thanks


----------



## Wdwerker (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, you can use it. Not as hard as hard maple but it is harder than walnut. It will work fine, might show knife marks a little sooner than some other woods. 
My favorite cutting board is a 2" thick single plank board that my grandfather made for my mom out of soft maple. It has a slight dish in the middle from over 50 years of use.


----------



## MikeinSC (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you.

Your cutting board would be considered a long grain board or an edge grain? Or is that the same?

According to an online calculator I have close to 1000 board feet of maple. That should make plenty of sawdust.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've used a lot of it….no problems : )


----------



## MikeinSC (Dec 15, 2012)

To what thickness should the logs be milled to? My guess is 1.5"-2"


----------



## MikeinSC (Dec 15, 2012)

A picture of two 4' sections to look at. Heavy, heavy stuff


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Mill a range of thicknesses to allow for a variety of uses for various projects. I would cut some 1" (4/4), 1.5" (6/4), and 2" (8/4). The thick cuts need to come from the best quality part of the log. Those logs look very nice! I love to use red maple.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

sounds good


----------

